# Britten's impact on Arvo Part



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im a big fan of* Arvo Part *and trully love_ fratres _and_ tabula rasa _i heard misere
it's beatifull mind blowing, out of this world.

*I'm looking for similar composers is he unique?*Anyway Arvo most have been inspired from Benjamin Britten since he made a piece titled_ cantus in memory of benjamin britten_

What is the link between Britten's and Part's music beside this, did he play a significant role as influence? . I like Britten's orchestral work sinfonia de requiem *.My question is was he the main inspiration of arvo part .*


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

To my ears, Arvo Pärt and Benjamin Britten sound nothing alike. If you're looking for music similar to Pärt's, try Henryk Górecki and John Tavener.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2014)

^ those two + Vasks


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Gorecki is one of my favorite composer, i discover John Tavener whit the protecting veil, great great composer quite beautifull music , i bouht the cd and lisen to it often. thanks Lope de Aguirre for helping me discover him.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Vasks is clearly very close to Arvo part in sonority, i bought a cd collaboration between both of them called baltic ellegy and i have distant light too, ,thanks arcaneholocaust


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Britten was one of the Western mid-20th-century composers that was being played, known and "accepted" in the former USSR-region, and a friend of Shostakovich, which may have influenced Pärt´s tribute piece too.

Pärt´s early style (1st Symphony, Cello Concerto etc.) is however quite different and anarchistic / polystylistic, a la Schnittke, than the later works (Cantus IM Britten, Tabula Rasa, etc.).

The Wikipedia article on Pärt http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arvo_Pärt is probably not really sufficient as regards this early style. But it does say that minimalist tendencies were increasingly influencing Pärt from around the time of "Cantus ...", in the 70s. The minimalist Steve Reich also says that he feels related to him, but Reich´s works don´t have the meditative and "spiritual" focus that Pärt has.

*Valentin Silvestrov*´s "_Metamusik_" and "_Postludium_", both large pieces for piano and orchestra and superbly recorded by Lubimov, also possess Pärt-like sonorities, though with a darker mood.

The Australian *Barry Conyngham*´s concertos at times contain Pärt-like sounds ("_Southern Cross Concerto_", "_Monuments_"), but they are less static and calm. Not on you-t.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info joen_cph i will check them out


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> Im a big fan of* Arvo Part *and trully love_ fratres _and_ tabula rasa _i heard misere
> it's beatifull mind blowing, out of this world.
> 
> *I'm looking for similar composers is he unique?*Anyway Arvo most have been inspired from Benjamin Britten since he made a piece titled_ cantus in memory of benjamin britten_
> ...


Not at all that anyone knows of. Composers can greatly admire other composers even though the admired composer's style may not have been of great influence, or direct influence. Britten did write semi-tonal music in an era when that was very much against the prevalent trend, so he can be admired for sticking to his principles or musical beliefs, and maybe, just maybe, that tonal / bitonal aspect of Britten, a fine composer, did somehow influence Arvo Part. Part's music, the highly tonal (really as much or more modal than tonal) bears no resemblance to anything by Britten.

The_ in memory of piece_ was a memorial piece to a deceased composer Part admired, i.e. an in memoriam tribute... that is the most we know.

Much lesser known, but worth giving a listen, is some of the available music of *Nikolai Korndorf*
I strongly recommend his Hymn Nos. 2 & 3 for orchestra, on the ArkivMusic label, with the BBC Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Lazarev, conductor.

Mozart Variations:




lullaby for two pianos:




Concerto Capriccioso:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

